# Inchiesta Corriere Della Sera: Milan, il Crac Cinese di Mr Li.



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto. 
La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.


*Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bah. Vediamo cosa salta fuori.



queste sono accuse gravi, nell'articolo parla addirittura esplicitamente che Li non può assolutamente comprare il Milan con il suo patrimonio alludendo ad altro. Vediamo cosa rispondono.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

In questo momento sul Milan l'unica cosa che mi interessa sono quelli 3 punti contro la Roma.


----------



## Boomer (19 Febbraio 2018)

Mettendo caso sia vero e non fosse in grado di onorare il debito la società andrebbe a Elliot giusto ( se non ricordo male era stata messa come garanzia del prestito ) ?


----------



## Heaven (19 Febbraio 2018)

Che palle... ma non sanno dire altro? Poracci...


----------



## Kayl (19 Febbraio 2018)

Guarda caso quando la prossima partita è contro la Roma esce sto articolo destabilizzante sul Milan? Le congiunzioni astrali....


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*



Ho appena letto l'inchiesta. La chiusura con i "tre volti di Mr Li" è davvero tragicomica.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*



era un po' che la (fu) pentastellatina candidata alla pdr, fatta fuori dalla Rai (ah no autosospesasi ...), era sparita dalla scena.
ora per un paio di giorni potrà tornare alla gloria dei tempi di Report, forse anche come cause contro.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ma gli organismi che hanno fatto i controlli dormivano? Boh!


----------



## Casnop (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> queste sono accuse gravi, nell'articolo parla addirittura esplicitamente che Li non può assolutamente comprare il Milan con il suo patrimonio alludendo ad altro. Vediamo cosa rispondono.


Effettivamente la identificazione della proprietà del Milan con quella del suo presidente è parsa da subito una considerazione impropria. Si tratta con ogni probabilità di un consorzio di soggetti imprenditoriali cinesi, già riuniti in SES, che a seguito della ristrutturazione societaria effettuata dopo il blocco alle esportazioni di valuta dalla Cina, e dopo i primi esborsi di denaro per l'acquisizione del club tra agosto e dicembre 2016, onde scongiurare il pregiudizio della perdita degli acconti, ha costituito una holding off China, con capogruppo la Rossoneri Advanced Ltd., con sede alle Vergini Britanniche, ivi convogliando i capitali disponibili off shore, fluiti ai singoli consorziati prima del blocco valutario e, tramite questo equity e indebitamento con banche occidentali, garantito da fondi conosciuti sotto la soglia del segreto bancario, ha completato l'acquisizione del club e finanziato la prima attività di gestione senza violare il blocco valutario. Questi soggetti sono ignoti, e lo saranno almeno fino a quando quel blocco permarra', per ragioni di riservatezza di dati personali, finanziari e fiscali. Li ne rappresenta gli interessi, è opinabile che ne sia il controllante, questa LBO da oltre 2 miliardi di euro a montante non sarebbe possibile con una iniziativa individuale. Lo dicemmo tre anni fa di Taechaubol, lo diciamo ora di Li. Quanto alla presentabilita' del soggetto, nessun commento da fare in mancanza di fatti disponibili, l'incidenza di queste vicende sul patrimonio Milan, al di là del doveroso riscontro su quanto sopra detto e tuttavia a causa di ciò, pare ad oggi invero piuttosto modesta.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la identificazione della proprietà del Milan con quella del suo presidente è parsa da subito una considerazione impropria. Si tratta con ogni probabilità di un consorzio di soggetti imprenditoriali cinesi, già riuniti in SES, che a seguito della ristrutturazione societaria effettuata dopo il blocco alle esportazioni di valuta dalla Cina, e dopo i primi esborsi di denaro per l'acquisizione del club tra agosto e dicembre 2016, onde scongiurare il pregiudizio della perdita degli acconti, ha costituito una holding off China, con capogruppo la Rossoneri Advanced Ltd., con sede alle Vergini Britanniche, ivi convogliando i capitali disponibili off shore, fluiti ai singoli consorziati prima del blocco valutario e, tramite questo equity e indebitamento con banche occidentali, garantito da fondi conosciuti sotto la soglia del segreto bancario, ha completato l'acquisizione del club e finanziato la prima attività di gestione senza violare il blocco valutario. Questi soggetti sono ignoti, e lo saranno almeno fino a quando quel blocco permarra', per ragioni di riservatezza di dati personali, finanziari e fiscali. Li ne rappresenta gli interessi, è opinabile che ne sia il controllante, questa LBO da oltre 2 miliardi di euro a montante non sarebbe possibile con una iniziativa individuale. Lo dicemmo tre anni fa di Taechaubol, lo diciamo ora di Li. Quanto alla presentabilita' del soggetto, nessun commento da fare in mancanza di fatti disponibili, l'incidenza di queste vicende sul patrimonio Milan, al di là del doveroso riscontro su quanto sopra detto e tuttavia a causa di ciò, pare ad oggi invero piuttosto modesta.



Punto


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2018)

A me interessa solo il campo, questi semmai saranno problemi di Fassone


----------



## bmb (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ma perchè in italia esiste la libertà di essere stupidi?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Febbraio 2018)

La gabanelli negli ultimi anni è diventata ridicola, non le darei troppo ascolto.


----------



## danjr (19 Febbraio 2018)

A me un po’ mancavano queste inchieste, mi ci sono affezionato


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2018)

Vabbè ma se leggete le tre conclusioni dell'articolo ci sono anche le due diciamo "positive" di cui spesso si è parlato. Ovvero che sia molto ricco ma ha un patrimonio che non può far emergere tranquillamente, oppure che sia una sorta di prestanome. Solo una su tre è quella "negativa" del mitomane, che francamente appare anche la meno probabile.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*



up


----------



## LukeLike (19 Febbraio 2018)

E insomma il nostro Lì ci sta provando ad essere il degno erede di Silvio, ma siamo ancora lontani dai quei livelli di criminalità 

Proprio vero che alcuni confondono la libertà di espressione con il diritto di sparare str...


----------



## sballotello (19 Febbraio 2018)

Mi interessa Roma Milan onestamente


----------



## Devil man (19 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la identificazione della proprietà del Milan con quella del suo presidente è parsa da subito una considerazione impropria. Si tratta con ogni probabilità di un consorzio di soggetti imprenditoriali cinesi, già riuniti in SES, che a seguito della ristrutturazione societaria effettuata dopo il blocco alle esportazioni di valuta dalla Cina, e dopo i primi esborsi di denaro per l'acquisizione del club tra agosto e dicembre 2016, onde scongiurare il pregiudizio della perdita degli acconti, ha costituito una holding off China, con capogruppo la Rossoneri Advanced Ltd., con sede alle Vergini Britanniche, ivi convogliando i capitali disponibili off shore, fluiti ai singoli consorziati prima del blocco valutario e, tramite questo equity e indebitamento con banche occidentali, garantito da fondi conosciuti sotto la soglia del segreto bancario, ha completato l'acquisizione del club e finanziato la prima attività di gestione senza violare il blocco valutario. Questi soggetti sono ignoti, e lo saranno almeno fino a quando quel blocco permarra', per ragioni di riservatezza di dati personali, finanziari e fiscali. Li ne rappresenta gli interessi, è opinabile che ne sia il controllante, questa LBO da oltre 2 miliardi di euro a montante non sarebbe possibile con una iniziativa individuale. Lo dicemmo tre anni fa di Taechaubol, lo diciamo ora di Li. Quanto alla presentabilita' del soggetto, nessun commento da fare in mancanza di fatti disponibili, l'incidenza di queste vicende sul patrimonio Milan, al di là del doveroso riscontro su quanto sopra detto e tuttavia a causa di ciò, pare ad oggi invero piuttosto modesta.



Vediamo se ho capito quello che hai scritto hahahaha praticamente dici che la holding formata da LI è sconosciuta perché non si vuole fare beccare dal Governo cinese per via del blocco di uscita dei capitali se no fanno una brutta fine ?


----------



## Djerry (19 Febbraio 2018)

In realtà non c'è nulla di nuovo o di non palese in questa inchiesta, che Li sia nella migliore delle ipotesi un prestanom. gran figl. di putt. di gran croc. è cosa assodata.

Non sono i 100 milioni suoi il tassello mancante della vicenda societaria: sono la provenienza dei 340 milioni off-shore ed il ruolo dei 300 milioni di Elliott la parte aleatoria ed in parte inquietante che manca alla sceneggiatura.

Caso mai ciò che già emerge come inoppugnabile è quella vergogna dei controlli FIGC sull'onorabilità e la presentabilità di soggetti che entrano nel calcio italiano, la vera vergogna che permette chiudendo qualsiasi occhio di avere metà squadre di serie A con proprietari prestanomi o direttamente fraudolenti, e quasi tutte le società di B e C fallite virtualmente.


----------



## zlatan (19 Febbraio 2018)

Boh ragazzi l'unica mia preoccupazione, è che i ragazzi diano troppo peso a sta cosa e si de-concetrino per le prox 3 fondamentali partite (esclusa quella di giovedì ovviamente). Perchè per il resto alla peggio andiamo con Elliot, e ci ri-compra qualcuno di serio, i giocatori buoni li abbiamo, dobbiamo fare 2-3 ritocchi. E poi credo che con un eventuale cambio di proprietà avremo ancora il bonus per saltare il FPF, ma sono ignorante in materia. Oppure rischiamo il fallimento? Illuminatemi...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi l'unica mia preoccupazione, è che i ragazzi diano troppo peso a sta cosa e si de-concetrino per le prox 3 fondamentali partite (esclusa quella di giovedì ovviamente). Perchè per il resto alla peggio andiamo con Elliot, e ci ri-compra qualcuno di serio, i giocatori buoni li abbiamo, dobbiamo fare 2-3 ritocchi. E poi credo che con un eventuale cambio di proprietà avremo ancora il bonus per saltare il FPF, ma sono ignorante in materia. Oppure rischiamo il fallimento? Illuminatemi...



Ma che fallimento, lungi da me fare l'esperto, anzi il contrario. 

Ma non vedo come potremmo fallire, a parte magheggi o robe strane del nostro Presidentissimo giallo.

Mal che vada, dovremmo vendere i pezzi pregiati. MAL CHE VADA.


----------



## patriots88 (19 Febbraio 2018)

stiamo andando troppo bene
bisogna tornare a parlare del nostro prossimo fallimento


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*



Non riesco a leggere l'articolo completo per i caratteri troppo piccoli. In ogni caso, sono in completa sintonia con il commento di [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] , niente di nuovo sotto il sole. I controlli della FIGC sono ridicoli, del resto se così non fosse non avremmo visto certe situazioni societarie disastrose negli ultimi anni. Quest'articolo vuole arrivare a una conclusione che non dice esplicitamente, alla fine l'obiettivo è sempre Berlusconi e sarà così fin quando non ci libereremo di questo Li, l'ultimo cordone ombelicale che ci lega alla vecchia proprietà con i conseguenti giochetti politici sul Milan (vedi anche la sortita ridicola di Paragone).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2018)

L'inchiesta va letta da un'altra prospettiva. Per verificare la validità patrimoniale di Mr Li ci sono stati fior e fior di banche, advisor, studi legali e professionisti che fanno questo per vivere. Se è riuscita lei a cacciare queste informazioni, sicuramente ci saranno riusciti tutti gli altri che hanno accessi a informazioni molto più dettagliate sullo stato patrimoniale di una persona. Quindi le considerazioni da fare sono, se è praticamente impossibile portare a termine l'operazione che invece Li è riuscito a completare, come ha fatto?

La giornalista si è risposta da sola, tutto solo è praticamente impossibile. Quindi probabilmente fa parte di un gioco più grande di lui che vede coinvolto qualcun altro. Queste terze parti centrano qualcosa con i 300 milioni off-shore che già sono quasi il 50% delle quote, e il prestito di Elliot.


----------



## andre85 (19 Febbraio 2018)

letto l articolo ora ora, e ci sarebbero un paio di domande che vorrei porgere alla Gabanelli.
il presupposto è che li non abbia soldi perchè non ha restituito i soldi dati in prestito alla holding Zhuhai Zhongfu.
Ma da quel che leggo Li detiene l 12% scarso. Quindi per quale motivo dovrebbe restituire i soldi di suo pugno? e come puo questo essere un indice di povertà o richezza, chi è il pirla che detiene il 12% di una societa e ne paga tutti i debiti. questa storia non mi è molto chiara...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2018)

andre85 ha scritto:


> letto l articolo ora ora, e ci sarebbero un paio di domande che vorrei porgere alla Gabanelli.
> il presupposto è che li non abbia soldi perchè non ha restituito i soldi dati in prestito alla holding Zhuhai Zhongfu.
> Ma da quel che leggo Li detiene l 12% scarso. Quindi per quale motivo dovrebbe restituire i soldi di suo pugno? e come puo questo essere un indice di povertà o richezza, chi è il pirla che detiene il 12% di una societa e ne paga tutti i debiti. questa storia non mi è molto chiara...



l'articolo dice anche che le quote di Li sono state messe all'asta su TaoBao, che è l'ebay cinese


----------



## andre85 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> l'articolo dice anche che le quote di Li sono state messe all'asta su TaoBao, che è l'ebay cinese


A dire il vero è molto confusionario.
Prima si parla di patrimonio della holding all asta, poi solo del 12%, infine scrive che la banca fa causa alla holding ( e non a Li) , a quel punto gia insolvente. Insolvente chi Li o la holding?
e in fine di nuovo si parla di pacchetto in pegno.
Anche il prestito non è chiarito se fosse per Li ( interessi personali) o per la Holding. se fosse stato fatto a nome di LI o a nome della Holding


----------



## ScArsenal83 (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*



Mr. Li on fire


----------



## sacchino (19 Febbraio 2018)

Molto probabilmente il vero proprietario, quello finora rimasto nell'ombra, deve essere qualcuno che ha già un'altra squadra o gioca sporco (procuratore o ex manager) altrimenti non si spiega il perchè.
Che senso ha per un miliardario noto o meno non palesarsi ?
A meno che sia sempre lui SB........


----------



## Casnop (19 Febbraio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vediamo se ho capito quello che hai scritto hahahaha praticamente dici che la holding formata da LI è sconosciuta perché non si vuole fare beccare dal Governo cinese per via del blocco di uscita dei capitali se no fanno una brutta fine ?



Le ragioni possono essere le più varie, da quelle di opportunità verso il Governo cinese, specie se si tratta di compagnie a controllo statale cinese (lo è ad esempio Haixia Capital, che figurava nel consorzio SES ad agosto 2016, e che non compare nel libro soci della Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg ad aprile 2017, né in quello delle sue controllanti, ma il cui direttore generale, Lu Bo, è nel consiglio di amministrazione del Milan), e di riservatezza rispetto al collocamento di capitali su piazze fiscali che in taluni Stati terzi farebbero scattare accertamenti tributari di ufficio, e ciò sarebbe pregiudizievole per soggetti imprenditoriali che hanno interessi in mezzo mondo. Motivazioni varie, plausibili dal punto di vista di chi le porta, che giustificano questo mistero in ordine alla proprietà del club.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Il 5 marzo non è lontano. Resistere, e godiamoci il campo.


----------



## fdl68 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Giornalista inutile e faziosa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Febbraio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le ragioni possono essere le più varie, da quelle di opportunità verso il Governo cinese, specie se si tratta di compagnie a controllo statale cinese (lo è ad esempio Haixia Capital, che figurava nel consorzio SES ad agosto 2016, e che non compare nel libro soci della Rossoneri Sport Luxembourg ad aprile 2017, né in quello delle sue controllanti, ma il cui direttore generale, Lu Bo, è nel consiglio di amministrazione del Milan), e di riservatezza rispetto al collocamento di capitali su piazze fiscali che in taluni Stati terzi farebbero scattare accertamenti tributari di ufficio, e ciò sarebbe pregiudizievole per soggetti imprenditoriali che hanno interessi in mezzo mondo. Motivazioni varie, plausibili dal punto di vista di chi le porta, che giustificano questo mistero in ordine alla proprietà del club.



Come per tutte le cose... La cosa più semplice è la più probabile


----------



## mistergao (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*



La Gabanelli non è l'ultima degli sprovveduti: se presenta certi dati, vuol dire che li ha in mano. La situazione continua a non piacermi (ma sono mesi che Yonghong Li ha perso per me ogni credibilità), non ci resta che aspettare e vedere, comunque in chiusura di articolo anche al Corriere sospettano che Yonghong Li sia un prestanome, dunque rafforzano i miei sospetti.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Febbraio 2018)

Articolo imbarazzante.

Noi in ogni caso cadremmo in piedi con Elliott.

Guarda caso il Milan si affaccia in zona Champions e Inter e Roma "si fanno sentire"


----------



## -Lionard- (19 Febbraio 2018)

L'articolo può essere interessante per le informazioni riguardanti le aziende cinesi di Mr. Li ma perde ogni credibilità nel momento in cui scrive che Yonhong Li è stato "acclamato (ed acclamatosi) come grande e ricchissimo imprenditore dai mille interessi". Non ricordo un singolo quotidiano, neanche il più sprovveduto, che abbia scritto che Li era una sorta di sceicco cinese e che fosse un imprenditore straordinario. Ricordo bene invece tutti gli articoli negativi dei principali quotidiani sportivi e non nazionali, incluso il Corriere, ed uno scetticismo serpeggiante tra i tifosi, all'epoca più entusiasti della partenza del malefico duo che realmente convinti della nuova proprietà. Mi sembra che qui l'obiettivo sia, con tono paternalistico mal celato, insegnare agli ignoranti tifosotti cosa si nasconda davvero dietro al loro nuovo presidente. Peccato che poi il coraggio venga meno al momento di tirare le conclusioni e che l'accusa rimanga in sospeso....


----------



## addox (19 Febbraio 2018)

Articolo che puzza di elezioni per tempi e per l'obbiettivo. Qui del Milan non frega niente, è solo un modo per ritornare alle vecchie accuse di ritorno di capitali e se quelle non fossero credute, al fatto che Lui è inaffidabile e venderebbe anche la madre per interesse. Cosa per altro vera.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Febbraio 2018)

alcune considerazioni sparse, e davvero semplici.
non mi addentro nella storia, non stimo la Gabanelli ma penso abbia le sue informazioni se pubblica qualcosa.

1. se certe informazioni riesce a reperirle la Gabanelli, advisor di banche, fondi e holding internazionali possono averle nella metà del tempo.
ergo se hanno concesso a Li tutto quello che ha avuto, ci sono motivi che spingono ad avere fiducia.

2. la cosa comica è che nell'articolo, parlando dei 740 milioni per l'acquisto, non si fa riferimento al fatto o al dubbio se il Milan valesse o meno quei soldi. No, solo al fatto che Fininvest ha fatto 600 milioni di plusvalenza. Ma come, non stiamo parlando di Li?

3. la situazione patrimoniale è poco chiara, non da oggi. Ma finora hanno ricevuto bond, prestiti, fideiussioni e altro. Hanno approvato aumenti di capitale, e stanno pagando la gestione ordinaria del club (che notoriamente ha bisogno di decine di milioni di euro dalle tasche della proprietà). 

4. in CDA ci sono Lu Bo, che come detto da Casnop, è direttore di Haixia, che non figura tra i soci della Rossoneri Luxembourg, oltre a Scaroni e Fassone. Non di certo gente che si fa vendere roba dal primo peracottaro.


----------



## Aron (19 Febbraio 2018)

Avendo deciso di fare unione con Gattuso, evito di commentare la notizia in sé. 

Parlando invece dell'aspetto sportivo, tutte queste cose possono creare grossi problemi in sede di settlement agreement. C'è il rischio che la UEFA faccia un mazzo enorme al Milan.


----------



## Casnop (19 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> alcune considerazioni sparse, e davvero semplici.
> non mi addentro nella storia, non stimo la Gabanelli ma penso abbia le sue informazioni se pubblica qualcosa.
> 
> 1. se certe informazioni riesce a reperirle la Gabanelli, advisor di banche, fondi e holding internazionali possono averle nella metà del tempo.
> ...


Molto bene, Dottore, mi permetto solo di integrare il tuo punto 1., osservando che advisors, banche ed holding sappiano chi siano i soci di quella Rossoneri Advanced Ltd., con sede in Tortola, i veri proprietari del club, le cui prove fondi sono state con ogni probabilità sufficienti a garantire i finanziamenti di cui si è giovato sinora il club. Il segreto bancario vale per il pubblico, non per gli operatori finanziari. Nel reciproco interesse, si capisce.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Febbraio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avendo deciso di fare unione con Gattuso, evito di commentare la notizia in sé.
> 
> Parlando invece dell'aspetto sportivo, tutte queste cose possono creare grossi problemi in sede di settlement agreement. C'è il rischio che la UEFA faccia un mazzo enorme al Milan.



non propriamente.

ovviamente, anche per il SA, la continuità dirigenziale è importante, ma non come nel VA.

il Voluntary Agreement è infatti un accordo che l'UEFA concede solo a club che da poco hanno cambiato proprietà, concedendo ai nuovi owner la possibilità di un anno franco da vincoli per poter migliorare il valore patrimoniale appena acquistato, senza far pesare oltremodo le restrizioni del FPF. ovviamente solo per il primo anno.

il Settlement Agreement non è invece un accordo esclusivo per i club con nuovi proprietari. è un accordo che qualunque club che ha violato il FPF deve stringere con l'UEFA.
quindi credo in questo caso i parametri principali che l'UEFA considererà riguarderanno esclusivamente l'Ac Milan Spa, e la possibilità finanziaria del club.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Però la società, e Li stesso, avevano detto qualche tempo fa che avrebbero iniziato a prendere provvedimenti di carattere legale. Bene procedessero.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'inchiesta va letta da un'altra prospettiva. Per verificare la validità patrimoniale di Mr Li ci sono stati fior e fior di banche, advisor, studi legali e professionisti che fanno questo per vivere. Se è riuscita lei a cacciare queste informazioni, sicuramente ci saranno riusciti tutti gli altri che hanno accessi a informazioni molto più dettagliate sullo stato patrimoniale di una persona. Quindi le considerazioni da fare sono, se è praticamente impossibile portare a termine l'operazione che invece Li è riuscito a completare, come ha fatto?
> 
> La giornalista si è risposta da sola, tutto solo è praticamente impossibile. Quindi probabilmente fa parte di un gioco più grande di lui che vede coinvolto qualcun altro. Queste terze parti centrano qualcosa con i 300 milioni off-shore che già sono quasi il 50% delle quote, e il prestito di Elliot.



hai centrato il punto mi sa.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> alcune considerazioni sparse, e davvero semplici.
> non mi addentro nella storia, non stimo la Gabanelli ma penso abbia le sue informazioni se pubblica qualcosa.
> 
> 1. se certe informazioni riesce a reperirle la Gabanelli, advisor di banche, fondi e holding internazionali possono averle nella metà del tempo.
> ...



provo a rispondere ai tuoi punti:

1) E' esattamente ciò che afferma la Gabanelli, se lei è riuscita ad avere queste informazioni, come mai Rotschild e co non hanno fatto nulla? E qui lei aggiunge il particolare di Scaroni che è legato al mondo Rotschild, e fa il nome di un altro advisor per Lazard. Nomi vicini a Berlusconi. Adesso la mia domanda è, ti sembrerebbe nell'eventualità, così strano che le banche sono coinvolte in giri un "tantino strani"?E' la prima volta? a me non sembra.

2)Il Milan non valeva quei soldi e non li vale tuttora. Dal punto di vista economico. Non c'è bisogno della Gabanelli per dirlo, lo sai anche tu.

3)Tutto giusto, ma i fondi vengono da paradisi fiscali, di cui NESSUNO sa di chi sono. Quindi ad oggi non sappiamo chi è che sta mettendo i soldi, sappiamo solo che sto Li risulta essere la persona di facciata. Perché penso sia chiaro a tutti che non può essere lui il nostro proprietario.

4)Fassone lo lascerei perdere, ha fatto figure barbine in altri tempi, ricordi il caso sponsor arabo con l'inter? Scaroni ha preso le distanze dalla vendita del Milan, se hai avuto modo di ascoltare il suo intervento su Topcalcio24 tempo fa. Haixia non risulta più tra i soci della holding di riferimento. Lu Bo? ci sono tante cose che non sappiamo, una è questa.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> provo a rispondere ai tuoi punti:
> 
> 1) E' esattamente ciò che afferma la Gabanelli, se lei è riuscita ad avere queste informazioni, come mai Rotschild e co non hanno fatto nulla? E qui lei aggiunge il particolare di Scaroni che è legato al mondo Rotschild, e fa il nome di un altro advisor per Lazard. Nomi vicini a Berlusconi. Adesso la mia domanda è, ti sembrerebbe nell'eventualità, così strano che le banche sono coinvolte in giri un "tantino strani"?E' la prima volta? a me non sembra.
> 
> ...



1. ovviamente concordo che le banche siano spesso immischiate in affari poco chiari a chi sta fuori. certamente, per transazioni come queste, sotto gli occhi di tutti (ma tutti tutti), non possono comportarsi diversamente dal protocollo standard sulla concessione di prestiti e mutui. per questo dico: Li ha determinate situazioni, se gli istituti hanno ritenuto ci siano i presupposti per concedere soldi, qualsiasi risultato dell'indagine della Gabanelli deve essere interpretata con questi presupposti.

2. francamente, a mio parere il Milan il mezzo miliardo lo valeva. è l'accollo del monte debiti il problema.
ma il nocciolo del mio punto 2 era: perchè in un articolo di inchiesta su Li, si sottolinea la plusvalenza Fininvest e non il peso economico della transazione, rispetto al patrimonio e alle situazioni finanziarie di Li? di nuovo si ricomincia con la storia del rientro di capitali? e con tanti sconosciuti cinesi con patrimoni simili a Li, proprio quello più inguaiato andavano a prendere come prestanome? alla vigilia delle elezioni?

3. amen.
il problema è che tutti i giornalisti d'inchiesta RCS, da un anno, abbiano lo stesso schema: "i soldi sono off shore. nessuno sa di chi sono. ergo sono di Berlusconi".
il sillogismo non funziona.

4. Scaroni ha preso le distanze da Berlusconi, dal fatto che lui è lì per rappresentare B. (questo ha detto nell'intervista). Haixia non è tra i soci, già detto, e la figura di Lu Bo è chiaramente qualcosa di "misterioso" attualmente. ma la mia precisazione vuole evidenziare il fatto che non sia uno sconosciuto o un "pesce piccolo" (un Han Li per intenderci), ma un DG di una banca ricchissima e potentissima. che evidenzia che 1. non è possibile che il governo cinese ostracizzi gli investimenti sportivi, e 2. non credo faccia palese pappa e ciccia con professionisti del fallimento finanziario.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> 1. ovviamente concordo che le banche siano spesso immischiate in affari poco chiari a chi sta fuori. certamente, per transazioni come queste, sotto gli occhi di tutti (ma tutti tutti), non possono comportarsi diversamente dal protocollo standard sulla concessione di prestiti e mutui. per questo dico: Li ha determinate situazioni, se gli istituti hanno ritenuto ci siano i presupposti per concedere soldi, qualsiasi risultato dell'indagine della Gabanelli deve essere interpretata con questi presupposti.
> 
> 2. francamente, a mio parere il Milan il mezzo miliardo lo valeva. è l'accollo del monte debiti il problema.
> ma il nocciolo del mio punto 2 era: perchè in un articolo di inchiesta su Li, si sottolinea la plusvalenza Fininvest e non il peso economico della transazione, rispetto al patrimonio e alle situazioni finanziarie di Li? di nuovo si ricomincia con la storia del rientro di capitali? e con tanti sconosciuti cinesi con patrimoni simili a Li, proprio quello più inguaiato andavano a prendere come prestanome? alla vigilia delle elezioni?
> ...



Infatti sul primo punto, sarebbe da capire chi è che ha dato garanzie per Li, questo è il nocciolo. Perché la Gabanelli vuol far intendere che Li con le sue holding non poteva assolutamente dare le dovute garanzie per ottenere tutti quei soldi. Quindi la domanda delle domande è chi è che sta facendo da garante occulto? ed è per questo che da tempo sostengo che il debito di Li sia il vero problema per ottenere il rifinanziamento, servono i money, serve qualcuno che faccia da garante, o che quello che sta dietro Li si palesi. Vedremo come finirà questa storia. 


2) Il Milan valeva all'incirca 400 mln, tanto quanto era stato messo a bilancio da Fininvest più o meno, ci sono dei calcoli ben precisi basati sulla PNF ecc che ha fatto Festa mi pare. E' chiaro che sia stato sovrastimato, e questo ha portato un beneficio non di poco conto a Fininvest. Il problema è perché da 6 anni a questa parte, tutti quelli che si sono affacciati al Milan sono sempre stati Broker o gente sconosciuta? possibile che siamo gli unici che non interessiamo a gente già conosciuta che ha disponibilità finanziarie importanti? questa cosa sinceramente qualche domanda me la fa venire. Siamo passati da Bee, anche lui prima doveva avere mezzo mondo dietro, per poi rivelarsi un bluff totale, addirittura la banca e l'advisor di riferimento erano gli stessi di Li. Com'è possibile questa cosa? Con questi cinesi sembrava esserci finalmente la svolta, si facevano nomi importantissimi, tutto ad un tratto spariti, si pensava dovessero firmare l'accordo in estate, ed invece a sorpresa firma con questo Li, sconosciuto fino a quel momento. E' normale secondo te? non possiamo non avere dubbi dai. Qualcosa di strano c'è. 

3) Beh purtroppo sappiamo tutti che il nano è un demonio, io fin quando non si paleserà un vero nome forte non starò mai tranquillo e il dubbio che ci sia lui dietro tutto ce l'ho purtroppo. Considera che Fininvest ha non so quante società offshore alle Isole Vergini, giusto giusto la stessa sede della Holding che sta a capo del Milan.


----------



## mistergao (19 Febbraio 2018)

Al di là di tutto, questa discussione conferma un'impressione che ho da tempo: OGNUNO DI NOI si è fatto un'idea del closing e della persona di Yonghong Li. Chi (come me, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo) sostanzialmente negativa chi (come altri) positiva e non saranno certo articoli come questo a fare cambiare le opinioni di ognuno di noi.

Poi ci sono i fatti, che fino ad ora danno ragione alla nuova dirigenza e che continueranno a darle ragione fino a quando gli stipendi verranno pagati e gli impegni onorati. E speriamo che duri così per sempre...


----------



## koti (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Inchiesta del quotidiano Corriere della Sera sul finanziere Mr Li che ha acquisito il 99% delle azioni del Milan per 740 mln di euro, debiti compresi. L'inchiesta è a cura della Gabanelli. Secondo la giornalista, che spiega in diversi passaggi dettagliati, il broker Li nel frattempo che completava l'acquisizione del Milan veniva condannato a risarcire debiti pregressi mettendo all'asta una sua società, gestita da un prestanome. Nonostante questo il broker ha utilizzato diverse società, insolventi e già messe all'asta addirittura su Taobao, come garanzia a Fininvest per completare l'acquisto.
> La cosa ha del clamoroso, in quanto la "cassaforte" di Li quando comprò il Milan era vuota, adesso è condannato e dovrà risarcire le banche cinesi per debiti pregressi, attraverso la vendita delle sue società. L'8 gennaio, Anche la banca di Canton insegue Li per debiti e chiede la liquidazione per bancarotta della holding Jie Ande.
> 
> 
> *Articolo completo qui in basso al secondo post.*


Yonghong Li ci degnerà di una risposta per queste accuse gravissime o rimarrà nel silenzio come al solito?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> l'articolo dice anche che le quote di Li sono state messe all'asta su TaoBao, che è l'ebay cinese



Incredibilmente non è un cavolata, cioè è già successo con altri.


----------



## Devil man (19 Febbraio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Incredibilmente non è un cavolata, cioè è già successo con altri.



Forse qualcuno glieli acquista in Bitcoin hahaha


----------

